# State obvious cases of Plagiarism in manga.



## handofjustice (Jun 3, 2009)

We all know a manga we have read where we think hmmmmmmmm seems familiar so in this thread feel free to state manga's and their creators who have copies other manga's and idea's.

Mine is HXH and Naruto.

Kurapaca and Sasuke and basically one in the same, Kishi obviously ripped that and then there is Ataksuki and Ryodan organisation again more copying.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes yes because when an organization of baddies is found in a manga, it's obviously ripped from another one. I'm sure the shichibukai and maybe espada were also ripped.

And as for the "sasuke" character, tons of other mangas have it.



I think this thread was more to bash kishi than to actually find similarities between mangas.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 3, 2009)

Claymore takes a lot from Berserk, Priscilla the main antagonist of Claymore was the name of the Slug Count's daughter in Berserk, Isley's design is similar to Locus, Rigald's design is similar to Zodd's. I'm sure the list's bigger but we could be here forever 

Also Kizaru's Cannonball entrance in OP remind anyone of Tao Pai Pai's entrance in Dragonball


----------



## Fran (Jun 3, 2009)

The 'I must avenge my clan' emo, stoic character is hardly original to Togashi. It's a pretty generic archetype character.


----------



## Malumultimus (Jun 3, 2009)

Togashi and Kishimoto were apparently really tight. A real Hunter x Hunter fan would know this. Togashi even drew pictures of Naruto at the end of some of his chapters, and when a couple girls in York Shin thought ninjas (Genei Ryodan) ran by them, Konoha symbols appeared above their heads.

Anyways...

I feel like at least half of the characters in Fairy Tail were based on One Piece characters. No, not the style -- very specific characters.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2009)

Togashi is friends with Kubo too, apparently when SJ told Kubo he was ripping off YYH Togashi stepped in and bet his own reputation on Kubo and so SJ hired him.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				usopsama said:
			
		

>






All I could think of


----------



## Glued (Jun 3, 2009)

SUPERMAN VS NARUTO, WHO SWALLOWS CROWS BETTER?


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 3, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Claymore takes a lot from Berserk, Priscilla the main antagonist of Claymore was the name of the Slug Count's daughter in Berserk, Isley's design is similar to Locus, Rigald's design is similar to Zodd's. I'm sure the list's bigger but we could be here forever
> 
> Also Kizaru's Cannonball entrance in OP remind anyone of Tao Pai Pai's entrance in Dragonball



Don't take this the wrong way, but you come across as a complete moron here.
1. The count's daughter's name was Theresa, and last I checked, it's hard to 'rip someone off' when two characters with precisely ZERO resemblance to one another beyond being female. I was unaware using common female names was 'ripping off' someone. I suppose this means if another fantasy manga has a priest named Griffith, they're ripping Berserk off as well. Did this make any sense even as you typed it?

2. Isley's design is similar to Locus?  In that they're both...centaur like creatures, and the resemblance ends there completely? I was unaware using a centaur-motif was ripping off Berserk, given the centaur has been around since...Greek mythology. Silly me!I mean, it's not like Isley and Locus are totally different in design and all, nope. Your creation has anything in common with Berserk and you ripped it off! 

3. Rigardo and Zodd are similar in looks? Yeah, Zodd is a giant, horned winged, black furred creature who looks vaguely feline, Rigardo is a...humanoid lion. If a monster looks vaguely feline, they're a total rip off of Zodd, never mind the lion is a creature that actually exists and modeling a monster off it seems pretty valid? I mean, never mind the sizes, lack of wings, horns, or looking like a completely different big cat.

What's new, people in Claymore wear armor and use big swords? The swords cut people? Makes as much sense.


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 3, 2009)

Naruto will be a horrible Hokage

Naruto will be a horrible Hokage


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 3, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but you come across as a complete moron here.
> 1. The count's daughter's name was Theresa, and last I checked, it's hard to 'rip someone off' when two characters with precisely ZERO resemblance to one another beyond being female. I was unaware using common female names was 'ripping off' someone. I suppose this means if another fantasy manga has a priest named Griffith, they're ripping Berserk off as well. Did this make any sense even as you typed it?
> 
> 2. Isley's design is similar to Locus?  In that they're both...centaur like creatures, and the resemblance ends there completely? I was unaware using a centaur-motif was ripping off Berserk, given the centaur has been around since...Greek mythology. Silly me!I mean, it's not like Isley and Locus are totally different in design and all, nope. Your creation has anything in common with Berserk and you ripped it off!
> ...



I'm not seeing how Claymore rips it off either. Really.... not even in the way the monsters are created.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 3, 2009)

Two completely different characters share a name! Clearly, it's also ripping off X-men (Because it has a character named Jean), Greek Mythology (Look, a character's name is Helen. Clearly a rip off of Helen of Troy), Lolita (CLARE Quilty?) Suikoden III...Riful is an obvious Cthulhu rip off (As they're both big and have tentacles)...

Really, by this inane logic...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 3, 2009)

Random Member said:


> All I could think of



Wow. Blatent


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 3, 2009)

Whoever plagiarized Slam Dunk and got called on it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2009)

DGM has been in the basket a few times for this..recently as well


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Togashi is friends with Kubo too, apparently when SJ told Kubo he was ripping off YYH Togashi stepped in and bet his own reputation on Kubo and so SJ hired him.


source?
their first chapters are nothing alike anyways


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 3, 2009)

Random Member said:


> All I could think of



What's the second manga? It looks like it's Toriyama's work as well


----------



## Fran (Jun 3, 2009)

Kubo steals Arrancar designs from Pokemon


----------



## Malumultimus (Jun 3, 2009)

The DB one is Cross Hunter.

In Japan, there's the Four Heavenly Kings of Plagiarism, which are Rave Master, Flame of Recca, Black Cat, and Monter Hunter (used to be Samurai Deeper Kyo).

 Don't take it too much to heart, though.



RamzaBeoulve said:


> source?
> their first chapters are nothing alike anyways



Then you haven't seen the pilot. Jump told Kubo to start Bleach differently because it was no different than YYH.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2009)

Bakuman satirizes.


----------



## On and On (Jun 3, 2009)

666 Satan and Naruto are virtually the same manga. I realized there'd be similarities since they're Kishimoto brothers, but still. It's horrible.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol the guy who did Cross Hunter is an idiot


----------



## Glued (Jun 3, 2009)

Knifefight said:


> 666 Satan and Naruto are virtually the same manga. I realized there'd be similarities since they're Kishimoto brothers, but still. It's horrible.



Not just brothers

IDENTICAL TWIN BROTHERS

Don't you know that those things share a telepathic bond that stretches over continents, planets and alternate dimensions.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 3, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> The DB one is Cross Hunter.
> 
> In Japan, there's the Four Heavenly Kings of Plagiarism, which are Rave Master, Flame of Recca, Black Cat, and Monter Hunter (used to be Samurai Deeper Kyo).
> 
> ...



the slam dunk one was pretty interesting



Ben Grimm said:


> Not just brothers
> 
> IDENTICAL TWIN BROTHERS
> 
> Don't you know that those things share a telepathic bond that stretches over continents, planets and alternate dimensions.



i have an identical twin and that is utter BS, gosh people these days. you know how stereotypical that is? you shouldn't spread lies like that. it's bad, it's really bad. you should be ashamed for saying such a thing. my faith in humanity decreases everyday.


----------



## Glued (Jun 3, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> the slam dunk one was pretty interesting
> 
> 
> 
> i have an identical twin and that is utter BS, gosh people these days. you know how stereotypical that is? you shouldn't spread lies like that. it's bad, it's really bad. you should be ashamed for saying such a thing. my faith in humanity decreases everyday.



I'm really sorry man, I only meant it as a joke. So far we haven't discovered alternate realities and of course humans have only made it as far as the moon.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 3, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> I'm really sorry man, I only meant it as a joke. So far we haven't discovered alternate realities and of course humans have only made it as far as the moon.


He was being sarcastic.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 4, 2009)

We certainly hope.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Togashi is friends with Kubo too, apparently when SJ told Kubo he was ripping off YYH Togashi stepped in and bet his own reputation on Kubo and so SJ hired him.



That's how awesome Togashi is, although he would be more awesome if he would finish HXH.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 4, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but you come across as a complete moron here.
> 1. The count's daughter's name was Theresa, and last I checked, it's hard to 'rip someone off' when two characters with precisely ZERO resemblance to one another beyond being female. I was unaware using common female names was 'ripping off' someone. I suppose this means if another fantasy manga has a priest named Griffith, they're ripping Berserk off as well. Did this make any sense even as you typed it?.
> 
> 2. Isley's design is similar to Locus?  In that they're both...centaur like creatures, and the resemblance ends there completely? I was unaware using a centaur-motif was ripping off Berserk, given the centaur has been around since...Greek mythology. Silly me!I mean, it's not like Isley and Locus are totally different in design and all, nope. Your creation has anything in common with Berserk and you ripped it off!.
> ...


Dude chill the fuck out, this is the internet people are allowed their own opinion, and your wrong their are many similarities with Berserk and Claymore.

It doesn't strike you as a little odd that out of many many dark fantasy Manga Claymore happens to be the only other one apart from Berserk to have a centaur like Locus and a lion like creature too, i'll give you Teresa but come on 

Berserk's been highly inflentual to Manga in Japan just like Dragonball has, the same Dragonball that many artists have used as inspiration for their stories, does it really bother you that much if their are some similarites? 


Lightysnake said:


> What's new, people in Claymore wear armor and use big swords? The swords cut people? Makes as much sense.



How about the similar revenge setting, or how it goes from the main story to a flashback after not many chapters like Berserk, or even Flora's similar design to Griffith, honestly look at a picture of pre eclipse Griffith and then look at a picture of Flora the similarites are uncanny, hell even the name Flora's been used in Berserk for Shierke's mistress.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 4, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Dude chill the fuck out, this is the internet people are allowed their own opinion, and your wrong their are many similarities with Berserk and Claymore.



This thread is about obvious plagiarism like the above panel-by-panel, you're just reaching because the two stories happen to share some themes that also exist in other fictions yet don't even handle them the same way artistically to talk about it in a thread about plagiarism.

Outside it being revenge (a theme existing in so many stories) there's nothing similar between the relationship of Gutts/Griffith and Clare/Priscilla. Just looking at the two makes me


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 4, 2009)

Charcan said:


> This thread is about obvious plagiarism like the above panel-by-panel, not just reaching like you're doing because the two stories share some themes that also exist in other fictions yet don't even handle them the same way artistically.
> 
> Outside it being revenge (a theme existing in so many stories) there's nothing similar between the relationship of Gutts/Griffith and Clare/Priscilla. Just looking at the two makes me



It may not be the most obvious case of Plagiarism but you gotta admit for a dark fantasy Manga it does share more common elements and small things like character names with Berserk than any other.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 4, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> It may not be the most obvious case of Plagiarism but you gotta admit for a dark fantasy Manga it does share more common elements and small things like character names with Berserk than any other.



Doesn't sound like plagiarism to me. Look for better examples, thread would benefit from it.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 4, 2009)

*Oda ripping off Ikki Tousen*


*Spoiler*: __ 










If you like Law, now you know where his design came from


----------



## p-lou (Jun 4, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Also Kizaru's Cannonball entrance in OP remind anyone of Tao Pai Pai's entrance in Dragonball



The former was clearly an homage to the latter.  I don't see how you could call that plagiarism.


----------



## Magellan (Jun 4, 2009)

Fairy Tail is clearly a One piece ripoff.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 4, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Kubo steals Arrancar designs from Pokemon



This


I think that Naruto has copied a lot of things from HxH. The chounin exam was for the most part ripped from the Hunter's test, but the most obvious one is the chakra nature crap. That came right out of the book of nen, even the way you test for it (in HxH you place a leave on water, on Naruto you hold a paper or whatnot)




Locard said:


> *Oda ripping off Ikki Tousen*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Damn that's law


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 4, 2009)

Magellan said:


> Fairy Tail is clearly a One piece ripoff.


Aside from the art and people not dying I really don't see the resemblance. Oh also the nakama love in FT is bigger lol


----------



## Malumultimus (Jun 4, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> It doesn't strike you as a little odd that out of many many dark fantasy Manga Claymore happens to be the only other one apart from Berserk to have a centaur like Locus and a lion like creature too, i'll give you Teresa but come on



Sarcasm?

Berserk isn't exactly the most original series ever. It's less "people have been greatly influenced by Berserk" and more "these are all common creatures/themes in (dark) fantasy".



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Centaurs have appeared in many places in modern fiction, and may be regarded as a fantasy trope. In modern literature differing views of centaurs vary with the author.



Not to mention Locus and Isley don't resemble each other at all. Locus turns into an entirely metallic, sharp, slick-looking entity while Isley turns into a gigantic armor-clad...well, centaur. One looks almost alien while the other looks like a warrior god. If you missed Locus's hooves, you could barely even call him a centaur. They don't even use the same weapons.

To people wondering:




As for Zodd and Rigaldo...Zodd's hardly a lion. He looks like a demon archetype, like a feline minotaur with giant bat wings. Again, here you are:




If this is your idea of obvious plagiarism, this thread is gonna' be fucking huge.


----------



## bah21 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think people need to understand that any time two series have similarities, it does not automatically mean there was plagiarism involved.

There are cases of one series inspiring another, cases of a later series making an homage to another, cases of two series drawing on similar sources, etc, etc.

Tons of shounen series have some sort of energy that the characters can draw on, for example. Be it reiatsu, ki, chakra, nen, yoma power, whatever, it usually exists. But that doesn't mean that all those series plagiarised each other.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 4, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Dude chill the fuck out, this is the internet people are allowed their own opinion, and your wrong their are many similarities with Berserk and Claymore.


You're allowed an opinion. When you basically accuse Claymore of ripping Berserk off with the worst logic, then I'm allowed to call you out for it


> It doesn't strike you as a little odd that out of many many dark fantasy Manga Claymore happens to be the only other one apart from Berserk to have a centaur like Locus and a lion like creature too, i'll give you Teresa but come on


The 'many?'' I assume this means you assume Berserk created lion and centaur-like monsters, despite Locus and Isley and Zodd and Rigardo looking...well...almost nothing alike.

And also, how the hell does Zodd resemble a lion? Vaguely feline at BEST....Rigardo's just a humanoid lion. And as the other guy posted, the pictures of them look nothing alike! Berserk, btw, is NOT an original story. I want to see these many similarities, too. Stuff that actually has a point



> Berserk's been highly inflentual to Manga in Japan just like Dragonball has, the same Dragonball that many artists have used as inspiration for their stories, does it really bother you that much if their are some similarites?


No. It does bother me when you post in a plagiarism thread with really bad logic. 



> How about the similar revenge setting, or how it goes from the main story to a flashback after not many chapters like Berserk, or even Flora's similar design to Griffith, honestly look at a picture of pre eclipse Griffith and then look at a picture of Flora the similarites are uncanny, hell even the name Flora's been used in Berserk for Shierke's mistress.


...Similar design to Griffith? Are you joking? A character can't share a HAIRSTYLE, which isn't what we call unusual, without ripping it off Really, go further...Deneve's hair is short...like Caska's! Clare wears hers in a bob like farnese later on! Seriously, you're using HAIRSTYLES as a point? Generic hairstyles? Lord...and the name Flora is a common western female name. Given the characters are nothing alike, your point is...they have names in common.

And wow. They have a revenge theme, which has been present in fiction for...millenia? Never mind the revenge stories being utterly different and the relationships and characters involved being completely and utterly dissimilar.

Really....


----------



## Jugger (Jun 5, 2009)

straw hat meeting mr2 is pretty similiar that happened in rurouni kenshin. Oda was assistan in ruruoni kenshin so it probably is more influence thing like the way zoro attack are done its hard to explain but you understand after you see it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2009)

Claymore?s Awakened ones design does resemble the overall designs of Berserk?s Apostles, i was immediately reminded of Berserk the instant i saw the first Awakened one in the series.

But is it Plagiarism by definition of the word? Fuck no.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jun 5, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> We all know a manga we have read where we think hmmmmmmmm seems familiar so in this thread feel free to state manga's and their creators who have copies other manga's and idea's.
> 
> Mine is HXH and Naruto.
> 
> Kurapaca and Sasuke and basically one in the same, Kishi obviously ripped that and then there is Ataksuki and Ryodan organisation again more copying.





Smoke said:


> And as for the "sasuke" character, tons of other mangas have it.



Yeah, I agree with this. I think the whole eye thing is what strikes me as very similar between the two, moreso than their personalities which are pretty common in manga. 

I think Kishi said in an interview that part 1 Sasuke was inspired by Rukawa from Slam Dunk and I think the rivalry dynamic in both mangas is similar, but not really enough to call it a carbon copy.


----------



## MisterJB (Jun 5, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Claymore takes a lot from Berserk, Priscilla the main antagonist of Claymore was the name of the Slug Count's daughter in Berserk, Isley's design is similar to Locus, Rigald's design is similar to Zodd's. I'm sure the list's bigger but we could be here forever



The Count's daughter is named Theresia, similar to Teresa from Claymore but certainly not Priscilla.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Claymore´s Awakened ones design does resemble the overall designs of Berserk´s Apostles, i was immediately reminded of Berserk the instant i saw the first Awakened one in the series.
> 
> But is it Plagiarism by definition of the word? Fuck no.



Actually, I'm forced to disaggre with this. 
Berserk's apostles look plain grotesque since most of them are just a mix of teeth claws.

Claymore's ABs all have a theme behind them and the author doesn't put a human face on their back just because.



berserkhawk z said:


> Dude chill the fuck out, this is the internet people are allowed their own opinion, and your wrong their are many similarities with Berserk and Claymore.
> 
> It doesn't strike you as a little odd that out of many many dark fantasy Manga Claymore happens to be the only other one apart from Berserk to have a centaur like Locus and a lion like creature too, i'll give you Teresa but come on
> 
> ...





It's true that Locus and Isley are both centaurs but the idea of centaurs comes from Greek mithology and Yagi uses a lot of mithology to create his monsters. Take Ophelia for example.

 Zodd is basically a minotaur while Rigardo is a lion.
They both have furr and they both have feline looks, still, they are both completely different in characthers.

And the revenge setting is in a lots of mangas. Naruto has the whole Sasuke-Itachi thing.
But I'll give to you that the way they both show the past of the main character is similar.

Seriously, Flora and Griffith? Just because of the similar hairstyle?

My God, Rachel is a copy of Gutts.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 5, 2009)

> Aside from the art and people not dying I really don't see the resemblance. *Oh also the nakama love in FT is bigger lol
> *



Uh...i don't think so.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2009)

MisterJB said:


> Actually, I'm forced to disaggre with this.
> Berserk's apostles look plain grotesque since most of them are just a mix of teeth claws.
> 
> Claymore's ABs all have a theme behind them and the author doesn't put a human face on their back just because.



Jesus, threatened much?

There are literally hundreds of Apostles in Berserk, and the designs are so varied that they end up having all sorts of forms and shapes, from simplistic humanoid ones to complete fucking monstrous. It´s natural that the ones that appeared in Claymore are similar in one way or the other. The main difference is that Claymore´s Awakened ones are much more stylistic in design.

And FYI; Berserk's apostles are based on Bliblical descriptions of Demons and Angels, which are often described has having several heads througout their bodies.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 5, 2009)

That's less a case of being inspired by Berserk and more a case of just using similar creatures as a design. Like Locus and Isley both having a centaur theme.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 5, 2009)

that's a fan art

are you stupid


----------



## The Imp (Jun 5, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> that's a fan art
> 
> are you stupid


apparently


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 5, 2009)

One Piece/Naruto/Bleach 

all copied Dragon Ball


----------



## MisterJB (Jun 5, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> that's a fan art
> 
> are you stupid



I know that's fanart.

I was trying to say that Naruto is similar to DB.


----------



## Medusa (Jun 5, 2009)

Bleach & Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## MRain65 (Jun 5, 2009)

Honestly, sometimes shounen manga and shoujo manga are so formulaic that if somebody were ripping someone else off, in most cases it would be impossible to tell. There's also the problem that for any given X manga, its mangaka has either consciously or unconsciously ripped off earlier Y manga, and there are any number of A, B, C...manga ripping off X manga. Sad, but true, although I doubt American comics are any different.

Since someone mentioned Rurouni Kenshin upthread, I'm surprised no one's mentioned the ripoff of the Gambit (Jin-e) and Apocalypse (Kujiranami) designs from American comics (namely, X-Men). I think Watsuki cheerfully acknowledged the source of the designs, though, so it probably goes under "homage" rather than outright ripoff.

When I think "plagiarism," I think of a mangaka stealing another manga's style, plot, frames, etc. What happens a /lot/, though, is mangakas getting busted left and right for tracing from fashion magazines or real-life photos. Kayono, a mangaka who wrote rather porny shoujo manga, was alleged to have stolen from magazines and the like. Also, Switch, a shoujo manga running in Cookie--an anthology serial like Hana to Yume and Shounen Jump--was yanked on the basis that it plagiarized pictures from a fashion magazine photo shoot. Some say that this practice--lifting from photo references--is widely practised in the manga industry, but getting caught is a no-no. To be fair, in American comics, artist Greg Land was accused of tracing from pornography. (So not making this up.)

As for "actual" plagiarism, the mangaka behind shoujo manga Eden no Hana--Yuki Suetsugu--was busted for plagiarizing from Slam Dunk. There are lots of other examples, though. Googling "manga" and "plagiarism" will get you a lot of interesting stuff.

Most notoriously, D. Grayman's mangaka, Hoshino Katsura, has been accused of plagiarizing Obata Takeshi (Death Note) and Nightow (Trigun). I think the series has been put on hold pending legal action from Obata. Yipes.

From my end, I'm kind of shocked that Fairy Tail rips off One Piece's style so blatantly, but for all I know, Oda's style isn't original. (Maybe I just need to read more shounen manga.)


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree, some of these cases are homages than outright plagarism.


----------



## Herekic (Jun 5, 2009)

> Claymore takes a lot from Berserk, Priscilla the main antagonist of Claymore was the name of the Slug Count's daughter in Berserk, Isley's design is similar to Locus, Rigald's design is similar to Zodd's. I'm sure the list's bigger but we could be here forever




berserk and claymore both use more classical european names. priscilla is in no way an uncommon or unique name.


pretty sure isely predated locus, we did not see locus's full apsostle form for some time.

even then though, the only simmilarity they have is they are both based on a centuar(so it can be said both are "plagarising" greek mythology), other then that they look nothing alike.


zodd looks like many classic european depictions of a demon/satan. rigal looks like an anthropamorphic lion. clearly not related other then the fact they both look "beastly".




seriously, none of that stuff is plagarism, or anything near it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2009)

> Most notoriously, D. Grayman's mangaka, Hoshino Katsura, has been accused of plagiarizing Obata Takeshi (Death Note) and Nightow (Trigun). I think the series has been put on hold pending legal action from Obata. Yipes.



Not really, Hoshino said in the latest volume that she´ll return in the summer.

She´s been sick for along time apparently.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 6, 2009)

every other shojou manga. There are like a dozen different stories where a girl dresses up as a guy and goes to an all boy's school. The plot just gets reused over and over again and I still think it's stupid.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 6, 2009)

Lost+Brain, anyone? That thing's a sorry excuse of an imitation of Death Note.



Lilykt7 said:


> every other shojou manga. There are like a dozen different stories where a girl dresses up as a guy and goes to an all boy's school. The plot just gets reused over and over again and I still think it's stupid.


This, sadly, is the truth.


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah, lost+brain is definitely a DN rip-off 
i mean the main character is practically the same 

btw, what about Naruto's Rasengan n Ninja Theme with Ninku's fusuke ball of wind and ninja theme??:


----------

